
Show HN: Voices – Text to speech using familiar A.I. generated voices - baileydrake
https://voice.headliner.app/
======
taf2
This is really cool and the associated tech [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/azure/cognitive-services/sp...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/azure/cognitive-services/speech-service/how-to-customize-voice-font)

I’m curious does anyone know of any open source alternatives for this type of
solution?

------
Spacemolte
Cool! - I'm thinking there must be some fun way to use what people write, like
use the most listened to text as presets when selecting different people.

------
nickfromseattle
This is really cool.

What do I have to do to get access to a higher character / word limit?

